# Scooter and Dory



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I went to sit and talk to Dory this afternoon. Her and Scooter are on eggs. AGAIN..... 
So, I talked to Dory for a while and then when I cut the camera off, I heard Scooter. He was SUPPOSED to be on the nest, but I guess he couldn't stand to hear us outside their little loft and not know what was going on, so he left the nest and came down to check us out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k41N5WgpyBA (Dory)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuHZWLpmtw0 (Scooter being nosey)


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Cute videos, Renee.
Thanks for sharing them with us.  

Cindy


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
That is so neat how trusting the birds are with you.  I guess it shows how much you care for them and how you take care of them. Hope mine will be the same.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee,
> That is so neat how trusting the birds are with you.  I guess it shows how much you care for them and how you take care of them. Hope mine will be the same.
> 
> George


Well, they aren't all like that. Dory was a special baby. I actually gave her to a girl that lived close to me and she was a real pet, but then the girl had some trouble and had to move away. I took Dory back. At that time, I thought Scooter was a hen......boy was I wrong. He and Dory are inseparable now, so guess they are here to stay as long as they live. Scooter has just recently got to where he lets me pick him up, not without a bite and coo mind you, but he does let me and I didn't think that would EVER happen.

PS: Here's Dory with her nest mate when she was a baby. You can see how tiny and behind she was and she's still not big as a minute.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

All be told, they are pretty darn cute.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

OOOOOOHH.....AHHHHHHHH! How I love that Scooter  I might have to dust off my night vision and camouflage and sneak down to make good on my old promise to pidgenaps him


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> OOOOOOHH.....AHHHHHHHH! How I love that Scooter  I might have to dust off my night vision and camouflage and sneak down to make good on my old promise to pidgenaps him


Pete,
Don't you dare !!! You take Dory, too !!! 
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

Dory is such a doll, and she loves your company, and Scooter wasn't going to have none of that was he? He wanted some time with mom too. 

Thanks for sharing, they are just the cutest couple.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Soooooo cute!!! I love the way she'll sit in your lap.
Thanks for posting. 

I love your flight pen & loft too. 
Incidentally, what are the dimensions of that pen? I want something similar for my loft, since my babies will not be getting exercise by flying outside.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ahhhm, Dory and Scooter! Such adorable cuties!! Just LOVE those birds!

Now, Pete, you better watch out...Renee might just have some unknown type of security to trap those who want to steal her adorable pijies!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Cute birdies Renee! Thanks for sharing!  

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, the videos were terrific. What a cute couple. You do what I do with our "babies". Just go "sit a spell" with them and they are all over you. Mine love shoelaces and always untie them. 

Dory is that beautiful blue/light gray I love so much. And, of course, there is no other like our Scooter. Thanks for the treat.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh! If they aren't the cutest couple. That rascal Scooter just couldn't stand not getting his few seconds of fame.

Dory is gorgeous. She has so much expression. What a lovely girl.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've really got to get a video of Scooter. Before I moved them into the chicken coop, I couldn't get near him unless he was sitting on a nest with eggs. Now, when I clean the inside, I put them out in the aviary and let the door down so that they don't escape. He REFUSES to leave and go outside. Instead, he stays on the perch and coos and wing slaps me, but allows me to pick him up. Then he's biting me and fussing the whole time I'm taking him around to put him in the aviary. He's become quite a character and much to my surprise, very social with me. I figured it would be the other way around when I moved them over there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> I've really got to get a video of Scooter. Before I moved them into the chicken coop, I couldn't get near him unless he was sitting on a nest with eggs. Now, when I clean the inside, I put them out in the aviary and let the door down so that they don't escape. He REFUSES to leave and go outside. Instead, he stays on the perch and coos and wing slaps me, but allows me to pick him up. Then he's biting me and fussing the whole time I'm taking him around to put him in the aviary. He's become quite a character and much to my surprise, very social with me. I figured it would be the other way around when I moved them over there.


Here's a couple of video's that I said I wanted to get of Scooter...........I love all my birds, but this little guy has just got to be about the cutest thing I've ever seen. I love him to pieces and he feels the same I think. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VNiGY4NN3I

In this video, he was sitting on the nest and when I called him, he got off to see what I wanted. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgVSOHbe1uc


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok Now That Is Adorable, I Want A Scooter At My Loft Too!:d


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL...I see that Scooter had turned into QUITE the HANDSOME BOY AND quite FEISTY too, I might add!!

Such an ADORABLE bundle of feathers! Scooter has always been one of my favorites!

Please give him (between bites!) HUGE HUGS AND SCRITCHES FOR ME!! 

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> LOL...I see that Scooter had turned into QUITE the HANDSOME BOY AND quite FEISTY too, I might add!!
> 
> Such an ADORABLE bundle of feathers! Scooter has always been one of my favorites!
> 
> ...


I'm scared to get my lips too close!!! I need them..............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Scooter is really quite a good looking bird, his markings are very nice. My Spike (male Satinette) has a flaw mark on his face, but his mate Samantha has good markings. Their personalities, are just so sweet too, it's incredible how tame they are. 

I enjoyed your video's Renee, you have a wonderful endearing manner with your birds.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I love how Dory jumps up on both legs and looks right up into the camera.

Renee,
I love all of your video's, but, the one that stands out in my mind the most is your walk with the goose. I still think about it. Would like to see it again if I could find it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> I love how Dory jumps up on both legs and looks right up into the camera.
> 
> Renee,
> I love all of your video's, but, the one that stands out in my mind the most is your walk with the goose. I still think about it. Would like to see it again if I could find it.


All you have to do is ask.................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGxlsNksfvA


----------



## basalt (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh man Dory and Scooter are absolutely adooooorable! Thanks so much for posting these


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> All you have to do is ask.................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGxlsNksfvA



Feather, I'm so glad you remembered this. It was a favorite of mine too. That goose was so pretty.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Out taking pictures again.........I put a bunch in an album.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I missed this originally. . .what great videos. They're so cute.


----------

